# Biete "Rolle der Auferstehung" und "Werbt einen Freund"



## etmundi1 (24. September 2012)

Wie im Titel biete ich die Rolle der Auferstehung oder Werbt einen Freund

*Rolle der Auferstehung:*

_Wenn Ihr Freund die Einladung von Ihnen akzeptiert und zu World of Warcraft zurückkehrt, so erhält Ihr Freund sofort die folgenden GRATISBELOHNUNGEN für EINEN Charakter:
Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 - zeitlich begrenztes Angebot
KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf Ihren Realm und zu Ihrer Fraktion 
Kostenlose Erweiterung zu Cataclysm - zeitlich begrenztes Angebot
7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit_ 

Falls du also auf einen bestimmten Realm wechseln möchtest, teile mir diesen und deine gewünscht Fraktion mit.

Für die Einladung brauche ich deinen bisherigen Realm und deinen Character-Namen, alternativ deinen richtigen Namen und die Mailadresse deines Battle.net Accounts




*Werbt einen Freund*

Hierzu brauche ich deinen richtigen Namen und eine gültige Mailadresse

Also einfach eine PN an mich und schon kann es losgehen^^

Wir sehen uns im Spiel.


----------



## etmundi1 (27. September 2012)

Beides weiterhin möglich


----------



## jack159 (27. September 2012)

Hast PN


----------



## etmundi1 (29. September 2012)

Weiterhin im Angebot.


----------



## etmundi1 (30. September 2012)

Neuer Tag - neue Rollen


----------



## Ultimo01 (3. Oktober 2012)

Pn Von mir


----------

